# Planet x pro carbon ultegra



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I'm looking into getting a road bike. I've always enjoyed cycling but only owned mountain/hybrids previously. 

I want a modest bike, and have set a budget of no more than £1,000 before accessories. 

The pro carbon ultegra has caught my eye as what looks like a nice bike with a good spec. I intend to try it to see if it suits me, but as far as I can tell to do so would mean a trip to Sheffield? 

Does anyone have this bike, or have tried it? What were your thoughts. All reviews appear favourable. 

Otherwise I'd looked at stepping down the budget a bit to a Giant Defy 1/2 which has to be the best aluminium frame, I've also yet to try this one. 

Are there any that I really should consider at this price range? 

I should note this would be a bike for pleasure and weekend rides, with occasional commuting in the summer. I don't want a low budget bike as I intend on keeping and getting as much use as I can. I can't justify spending more than £1,000.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't own one, never ridden one and never clapped eyes on one, but from what I've read on the internet from owners who have them it's a cracking no brainer deal.



Go for it, you won't regret it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Off to the Giant store this weekend to try the Defy (and maybe a TCR). 

I'd rather spec a better groupset with a decent frame than a frame at the expense of the groupset, but this does seem to be a great balance for the cash. I've also convinced my employer to let me do this via the cycle scheme so it's a definite contender!

No one on here had one?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I can nip to there barnsley shop if you need owt maggie onky few miles from me stunning shop never seen owt like it before


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I test rode a tcr composite (well they all are now) and the defy 0 and I think I need the defy! 

Still looking at the planet x but it would have to he very very special to sway me at the moment


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

How did you find the riding position between the two, I expect the Defy felt a little more relaxed than the more race focused TCR?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Absolutely. More upright but certainly a lot more comfortable, would encourage me to go further, but it was still behind me and the pick up good. 
The difference between 105 on the tcr I tried and the ultegra on the defy was more noticable too. 
It's a shame all the other competitors are mail order. 

The planet x and Canyon I've also considered appear good value but I'm put off by the fact I can't get on one to try and the giant store isn't far from where I live


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

The only thing you can do is compare the frame geometry specs of the mail order bikes with the ones you've ridden to get an idea how they would fit, but the finishing kit such as length of stem etc. can also make a difference to comfort. A test ride is the only real way to tell.

I don't think you'll go far wrong with the Defy though if you liked the way it rode.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I too am considering the PX only I want it with the Sram Force.

Not sure if you have seen this.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I have a Defy 4 advanced carbon and it's a great commuter. The geometry suits me; it's quick but also comfortable enough to use regularly.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

buck-egit said:


> I too am considering the PX only I want it with the Sram Force.
> 
> Not sure if you have seen this.


I have actually, their website seems pretty good and they seem to have such reviews on the product page. That blue is horrid though! I'd probably keep to a white with black theme to go with the chav chariot

I'm actually gonna go have another ride of the giants. I was thoroughly impressed with the staff at the store. They were keen, not pushy, they knew their stuff and genuinely seemed to like cycling. I want to try a different spec of each bike to see which overall package I should go with. Why is this so hard?!


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Always worth trying out. Shame you cant try out the planet x bikes.

Im interested in the titanium range myself. With £1k you have a lot of choices. 

Ive personally over the years bought second hand bikes and sold them on until I find the right one. 

Cant go wrong with both bike suppliers. At the end of the day its you who has to live with the bike. 

R


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've chosen the Giant Defy 0 2013. More than enough bike for me, a colour scheme I actually like (why most bikes come in horrid schemes I dunno) and a test ride has made me see how comfortable and light it actually feels. As it's not 'current' year models it was also a good price that's come under budget


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> I've chosen the Giant Defy 0 2013. More than enough bike for me, a colour scheme I actually like (why most bikes come in horrid schemes I dunno) and a test ride has made me see how comfortable and light it actually feels. As it's not 'current' year models it was also a good price that's come under budget


:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Need to adjust the saddle and handle bar. Dead chuffed and can't wait to take her out later


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Smart bike, I hope you're really pleased with it! Excellent choice of rear light got a pair of the Lunar 2's on my winter bike.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks real good. Enjoy !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So far for the 130 miles I've done she's been fantastic  

The rear light was a bit of a bargain, was tagged onto a CRC order free as I'd spent so much. With free delivery and them being the cheapest for the rest of the bits I needed I was perry happy!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, that´s probably all the road bike you´ll ever need! Enjoy!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

First puncture this weekend! That lasted longer (both in time and miles) than on my car!


----------

